# radiohlite's



## radiohlite (Feb 16, 2011)

hi, all. this is my first post, so i thought to start here.

i'm mostly self-taught, but writing music is probably the most important thing in my life, even if i can't do it for a living [i'm in construction ]

the stuff is here: http://tapeserased.bandcamp.com

various short pieces i've written over some 7 months or so. i just started writing again around June of last year after about 6 years of nothing [long story]

be gentle! j/k


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

interesting, i listened to the quartet, first and second (about to listen to 3rd and 4th movements) and I enjoyed some of the theme and motifs you used. Particularly the strange rhythm in the first movement on the theme.

though the first movement was very difficult to follow, there werent a whole lot of rests nor spacing between the different rhythms and themes. Eventually the chord progressions became difficult to follow and i got lost in the music. But there were some nice ideas in it.

I personally like the second movement, its more organized and sticks to the theme and develops it well.


----------



## radiohlite (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks Igneous1

[c'mon guys, you could at least tell me you hate my music. just say why ]


----------

